# What's the best push pole?



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Love my 22' Stiffy Extreme. But really can't go wrong with anything from Stiffy or Carbon Marine. You'll pay $1000+ for a high quality carbon fiber, but can get away with a pole for a few hundred bucks if you go the fiberglass route. Occasionally you can find used ones on the site, but few and far between, and need to find someone you can drive to. They are a pain in the butt to ship - usually a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I had the Carbon Marine Mangrove. Its a true carbon fiber push pole for $350. Basically, they assemble the TFO Mangrove push pole ($230) and sell it. Never had any complaints. You can spend a $1000 on a stiffy if you want.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a loaded question there. I have a Biscayne very light which is probably one of the most important thing.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Agree with Backcountry. Love the Biscayne. Price is right as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a 23' Stiffy Guide, used a Hybrid for a few years and really liked it too. The Hybrid is probably one of the best all around if you took a vote. It's more rigid and durable than the more expensive models but still very light.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I had an old style 20' Stiffy Hybrid that worked, and replaced with the new style 24' Stiffy Hybrid that worked, and now I have a 22' Carbon Marine G3LR that works.

Many of the Florida guides I know use the Stiffy Guide, but there are a growing number switching to the Carbon Marine G3LR.

Joe delivers a great push pole.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I use a 20ft Stiffy fiberglass. Gives me a sick shoulder pump at the end of the day and I can knock citrus out of trees with it and not worry (or care) about breakage. I'm hoping to get a nice Carbon Marine later in the year though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have owned and used several, including Moonlighter fiberglass, Biscayne, Stiffy Hybrid and now a CM G3LR. All served their purpose well, but the CM is as light as a feather.

Buy what you can afford. The lighter materials are more expensive but they also help reduce fatigue which makes handling easier/quieter. The carbon fiber is also more fragile so staking out is not recommended.

Depending on your boat size/weight, it's hard to go wrong with the Stiffy Hybrid. Good blend of strength, weight, durability and price.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Stuffy guide if you want to spend the money 
Or the full carbon moonlighter for less money.
I think The mangrove is like a wet noodle


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've never heard of the Biscayne push pole, what the story with them?

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I've never heard of the Biscayne push pole, what the story with them?
> 
> Lou


Made by the same people who make Biscayne rods had mine sine 2005 I think it is a 20 footer .


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got the 23' GL3R Carbon Marine and I love it. super light and stiff. if you're going to be poling a lot go for the best, if you're not then don't break the bank.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a Stiffy Hybrid and I just snapped it in half. Video to follow. It was my fault. But the repair was super easy with the ferrule kit from Stiffy. I would definitely now consider repair options for when you make dumb mistakes like me!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I am not a fan of Stiffy Push Poles, unless you get the Stiffy Guide. Every other pole is mediocre. The Stiffy Hybrid will tear away at the fibers on your shirt, and when you're done poling your shirt will have a bunch of fibers pulled out on your side.

I have owned a Biscayne push pole (I grew up walking distance from their facility), and while I think it's a good pole, I will not say it's the best. It is relatively light, but super flexible. I prefer a pole that is more stiff than flexible, as you have to wait for the pole to "load" to get a good push in the wind.

My all time favorite push pole was the Loop Push Pole by Carbon Marine. It was a multi sectional pole, but I never had any issues with it. Carbon Marine lost the ability to import the sections, so they have since had to make new "versions" of it. That's where you get the G2LR (Generation 2 Loop Replacement) and the G3LR (Generation 3 Loop Replacement). I'd recommend Joe at Carbon Marine because he's got great customer service, but the push pole's are pricey. We currently have a G3LR and while I do like it, it still doesn't compare to the original Loop push pole by Carbon Marine. It's super light, and well balanced, but the texture will wear out your hands and give you a manicure after a weekend of poling, and it's also pretty flexible, which again I personally am not very fond of.

A couple years ago, I was in a bind and needed a push pole quick for a week long trip to the keys, so the guys over an Ankona sold me a carbon fiber push pole from Moonlighter. At the time, I was only familiar with their old fiberglass poles, so I was skeptical to say the least. But I was able to get it quickly, and it was extremely affordable so I figured I would use it for the trip, then sell it afterward or keep as a back up. I actually fell in love with the pole, as it's incredibly light weight, much stiffer than the G3LR and Biscayne, and at a fraction of the cost. The only downside is that they only make it up to 22' in length. I really wish they offered it at 24'. If it was 24' long, I truly believe it would be the best pole on the market. I am currently using a 22' Moonlighter on the Heron 90% of the time, and the 24' Carbon Marine G3LR when I need the extra length for deeper water.

I highly recommend you check out the Moonlighter, I was mind blown by how great it is. I did have one of mine break, but it was at home. I had a big aluminum ladder up against the wall next to the skiff and something knocked it over and it hit the pole and cracked it, but I took it over to Biscayne Rod (a few blocks away) and got a ferrule for it and took care of it. It was easier for me to go that route than sending it back to Moonlighter for repair.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

My vote is for Carbon Marine, I have one of their original Loop push poles and I'm keeping that one!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive been pretty happy with the stiffy hybrid I got with my boat
I dont pole enough to have an opinion on what makes a pole good or not
I just know with the hybrid I can get up there and push my boat around pretty easily


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've looked at the Moonlighter... what are your thoughts on the hideous mud foot on them?

Lou


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Stiffy Extreme is in a class of its own. Carbon Marine is local and makes a great pole, and the lesser Stiffy's are all awesome, but nothing beats the diameter and weight of the Extreme.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Paint it has good advice
I have a glass pole that I like. I have used the light stiff carbon poles and they are fine but they are so light they can float up after every push. 
Now you have to decide how deep your going to pole. Deep you need a 22-24'
If you buy an 18' you can easily make it longer by adding sections to make it the length you need. That saves money 
My pole was 18' I called Stiify and purchase an extension an boom I had a 22.5' pole. It weighs about 9 lbs. I don't pole every day or even once a month. I live inland. In the summer I might have 2 trips that require poling so my heavy pole is no problem


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Whats the extension like?
Is it sturdy?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

THX1138 said:


> I've looked at the Moonlighter... what are your thoughts on the hideous mud foot on them?
> 
> Lou


Their mud foot is the standard fork foot most companies use and is functional. It works better in the mud than the foot on our G3LR.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

E-money said:


> I have a Stiffy Hybrid and I just snapped it in half. Video to follow. It was my fault. But the repair was super easy with the ferrule kit from Stiffy. I would definitely now consider repair options for when you make dumb mistakes like me!


Ouch...!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> Ouch...!


Serious push pole vaulter right there


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Their mud foot is the standard fork foot most companies use and is functional. It works better in the mud than the foot on our G3LR.


Lol, it make work like a boss but its still ugly as sin! The ones on the website all look industrial, kind of like a mop head... is yours different?

Lou


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> Whats the extension like?
> Is it sturdy?


The extension works and is probably the strongest part of the pole. The insert goes 1 foot on either side and its epoxied in. The white of the old "97 pole doesn't exactly match the new part but I don't care. I put a Stiffy decal on it and rolled with it


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

@paint it black,

Is this what you have?









Lou


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> @paint it black,
> 
> Is this what you have?
> View attachment 9204
> ...


Jesus that thing is hideous. And I thought the new CM feet were ugly.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Right?!?!

Lou


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Jesus that thing is hideous. And I thought the new CM feet were ugly.


I don't understand what they were trying to accomplish with that foot...does it come with bolt on attachments? Swiss Army foot?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't understand what they were trying to accomplish with that foot...does it come with bolt on attachments? Swiss Army foot?


I guess if it came with a bottle opener, toothpick, and a headspace and timing tool I could put up with the looks.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

@SomaliPirate,

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok... back on topic... kind of...
I guess this is what they bolt on it. They are called "Flamingo Feet"... I think...










Lou


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> Ok... back on topic... kind of...
> I guess this is what the bolt on it. They are called "Flamingo Feet"... I think...
> 
> View attachment 9207
> ...


Looks like its designed by a guy from NASA and he names it "Flamingo Feet"


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Flamingo Mud Bars, official name...

Lou


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm a Lowcountry fisherman for the most part, so rarely ever have the need to "stake out"...and when I know I'll have the need to keep stationary I throw the trolling motor on and use the GPS anchor feature. 

That said, do any of the Florida guys have data points on staking out with a STIFFY EXTREME? Heard they can "break easily", but so can a fly rod if you do stupid shit like "high stick." Yet the right equipment when used correctly, typically won't break without outside influence...

Again, my experience staking out is limited, but I feel like the push pole is only one factor...the others would be current, type/weight of boat, orientation of the skiff (stern vs bow stake), wind, chop, keeping the pole 45 degrees to waterline or less, etc...

Potentially moving down to Florida, so just curious what y'all think. Thanks!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

No stake outs with a push pole here in Texas. Rarely stake out where ever I go, but stake out from the bow with a fiberglass or ss rod if necessary.


----------



## Jess Posey (Nov 10, 2015)

Is there an option to change the mudfoot on the moonlighter? As of now I am planning on using one when the new skiff comes in June, but I am used to a more conventional mudfoot. Anyone with any experience with these?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

flyfish_93 said:


> About to purchase a boat, but not sure what push pole to purchase. What's the one is the best quality push pole?


The biggest questions is "where are you going to use it?"

For shallow flats with long expanses of skinny water and spooky fish go with the lightest pole you can get. You'll reduce fatigue and won't need to worry about the buoyancy of the push pole itself.

For deeper water in creeks, along beaches, or etc (anything over 24-36") I tend to like the heavier glass or hybrid poles. Yes, they're tougher to use but the foot won't float on you as badly and you'll be able to keep it planted and have better control of the boat.

Try using a super light carbon pole for beach poon in 3-4' of water and you'll see exactly what I'm talking about...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a Stiffy Extreme 21'. It is going with me to the grave.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> No stake outs with a push pole here in Texas. Rarely stake out where ever I go, but stake out from the bow with a fiberglass or ss rod if necessary.


My Powerpole Micro is awesome and quiet for times when you want to stop the boat and fight a fish, work a school, jump down for a drink etc. I cut my pole down to 5' and it is the perfect length for back lakes. I hated having the 8' pole sticking up looking silly and in the way. I also have an 8 foot pole for deep areas while wading and letting the boat follow so I don't have to wade back to the boat.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I've had 2 moonlighter poles and neither of them had the flamingo foot. One was picked up from Whites tackle in Ft Meyers and the other was picked up just North of Orlando. It doesn't seem like ML is selling many poles with the flamingo foot. Talk to Sil at ML and he can set you up with any foot you want. On my last ML pole the foot wasn't epoxied and I lost it in about 6ft of mud. I called Sil and he had a replacement in the mail the next day at no charge.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

THX1138 said:


> Ok... back on topic... kind of...
> I guess this is what they bolt on it. They are called "Flamingo Feet"... I think...
> 
> View attachment 9207
> ...


That's definitely not the foot we use on the Moonlighters! lol that thing is ugly!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I emailed moonlighter today and ask if there were other options for the mud foot. Waiting to hear back from them.

Lou


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> The biggest questions is "where are you going to use it?"
> Try using a super light carbon pole for beach poon in 3-4' of water and you'll see exactly what I'm talking about...


I would rather not go fishing ever again than use that thing you had. F that thing. POS. haha


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I've had 2 moonlighter poles and neither of them had the flamingo foot. One was picked up from Whites tackle in Ft Meyers and the other was picked up just North of Orlando. It doesn't seem like ML is selling many poles with the flamingo foot. Talk to Sil at ML and he can set you up with any foot you want. On my last ML pole the foot wasn't epoxied and I lost it in about 6ft of mud. I called Sil and he had a replacement in the mail the next day at no charge.


The flamingo foot is an option. My friend's dad had a moonlighter glass pole and he had to add it.


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a Polecat fiberglass push pole. It is indestructible! I've had carbon in the past and do not trust them under stress.

Don't let the weight of the push pole completely drive your decision. You're muscles are meant to be sore at the end of a workout.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steven_Horton said:


> I have a Polecat fiberglass push pole. It is indestructible! I've had carbon in the past and do not trust them under stress.
> 
> Don't let the weight of the push pole completely drive your decision. You're muscles are meant to be sore at the end of a workout.


On average how many hours per trip do you pole your skiff? Serious question.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My Powerpole Micro is awesome and quiet for times when you want to stop the boat and fight a fish, work a school, jump down for a drink etc. I cut my pole down to 5' and it is the perfect length for back lakes. I hated having the 8' pole sticking up looking silly and in the way. I also have an 8 foot pole for deep areas while wading and letting the boat follow so I don't have to wade back to the boat.


True, about the power pole micro. When I'm throwing gear for trout, I fish a lot of drains and creek mouths, and there is not better alternative for the instant break/steak-out that the PP micro give you.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On average how many hours per trip do you pole your skiff? Serious question.


I'm guessing none.


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On average how many hours per trip do you pole your skiff? Serious
> 
> 
> Smackdaddy53 said:
> ...


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> I'm guessing none.


 Nice one!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My back has been killing me lately to the point of standing for long times is uncomfortable. I went to a chairopractor today and he wanted $160 before he touched my back. I cant wait until this is straightened out (no pun intended).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> My back has been killing me lately to the point of standing for long times is uncomfortable. I went to a chairopractor today and he wanted $160 before he touched my back. I cant wait until this is straightened out (no pun intended).


Inversion table! Less expensive than multiple chiro visits. I found that the chiropractor treatments are very temporary, only felt good for about 30-45min after visit. Also, when my insurance was paying for it, they counted as 3 different treatments: electro stimulating machine treatment (ok, kinda legit), icy hot (ha!), and an ice pack!!! I mean c'mon! You're charging me (and my insurance) $20 each for an ice pack and an icy hot rub down?!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wasn't being facetious, it was a serious question. I have poled over 8 miles and usually pole at least a mile or two and can imagine how a heavier push pole would wear a man out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Steven_Horton said:


> I have a Polecat fiberglass push pole. It is indestructible! I've had carbon in the past and do not trust them under stress.
> 
> Don't let the weight of the push pole completely drive your decision. You're muscles are meant to be sore at the end of a workout.


I like Polecat poles and the guy there is very nice and helpful. He has some cool products
I talked to him when I was increasing the length of my push pole but his diameters would not match my old pole but Stuffy had what I needed. Go figure


----------



## flyfish_93 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On average how many hours per trip do you pole your skiff? Serious question.


I know this question is not for me but Pole time for me here in NE FL. Is usually 25/50% of a 4hr charter. I use an Moonlighter 22' and am happy with it. Cost was about $650


----------



## PhilG (Oct 19, 2008)

flyfish_93 said:


> About to purchase a boat, but not sure what push pole to purchase. What's the one is the best quality push pole?


I don't see how you could go Wrong with the TFO pole


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The TFO pole will be ok if you're only poling occasionally. It's pretty whippy, If you pole often you're going to regret not going with a more expensive push pole.


----------

